# Women who lift - motivation!



## Benchbum

My partner - Britain's 7th strongest woman and damn good deadlifter has taken to blogging on my site..

she is a wee bit shy to post it up here but I'm pretty sure there are other females on here who would find it interesting.

No motivation is a gains killer! - Strom Sports Nutrition


----------



## Stella

Good stuff! Please keep sharing!


----------



## mrwright

Would bang

Oh wait your bigger than me sorry

She seems like a jolly nice and hardworking young lady


----------



## Benchbum

Stinky Mackerel - Strom Sports Nutrition


----------



## Benchbum

Deadlifts and douches. - Strom Sports Nutrition


----------



## Benchbum

Being pushed - Boulder Shoulders and making the most of what you have - Strom Sports Nutrition

I forgot to keep this updated... But Jess has been plugging away in the background, comfortably deadlifting 140 for sets of five atm


----------



## Stella

Wow good on her! Great stuff! Can't wait to hit the gym later today!


----------



## 25434

*I forgot to keep this updated... But Jess has been plugging away in the background, comfortably deadlifting 140 for sets of five atm*


----------



## Benchbum

Post deadlifts


----------



## Skye666

Great..tell her to get on here pleeeeeease :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069

Fair play to her does she compete in powerlifting or strongwoman ?


----------



## Jamieson

Good on her and defo keep it up. My 15 year old daughter has started lifting so this sort of thing is great encouragement for her.

Well done!


----------



## Big Man 123

Good stuff

Thanks mate!


----------



## Benchbum

Stephen9069 said:


> Fair play to her does she compete in powerlifting or strongwoman ?


She did both last year but is in with a shout of hitting a European record this year so is focusing on powerlifting


----------



## Stephen9069

Benchbum said:


> She did both last year but is in with a shout of hitting a European record this year so is focusing on powerlifting


All the best to her mate and fingers crossed she gets that record.


----------



## lcham14

Only just come across this. She sounds awesome. Get her on here!


----------



## Benchbum

Women that lift..ish - YouTube


----------



## Benchbum

160kg raw


----------



## Benchbum

jess's latest blog post

Who needs a dingle anyway? - Strom Sports Nutrition


----------



## andaluza

Thanks for this


----------



## Benchbum

For those who are still interested, Jess's latest blog:

Perception - Strom Sports Nutrition


----------



## Kristina

Badass chick, great post. Thanks for sharing. Tell her we're behind her all the way, here on UKM! :thumbup1:


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## Benchbum

she is on it this week!

A strangely factual post about my routine... - Strom Sports Nutrition


----------



## Benchbum

Dieting, Discipline and Deadlifts! - Strom Sports Nutrition

i assume the updates will stop once she is back at work!


----------



## Benchbum

Not Jess writing... But I have learnt from her this week!


----------



## Benchbum

Bodybuilding - A breeding ground for eating disorders? - Strom Sports Nutrition


----------



## Benchbum

170 @ 65kg bw


----------



## Verno

Benchbum said:


> 170 @ 65kg bw


Epic mate! That's more than a lot of fellas can lift. Well done to Jess :thumb:


----------



## Benchbum

Bodypower - Deadlifts, tans and icecream - Strom Sports Nutrition


----------



## Benchbum

Jess's latest

The Aftermath and negative energy! - Strom Sports Nutrition


----------



## Omen669

Good lifting.


----------



## 25434

I really like reading these blogs. Sound thoughts and inspiring words and vids. I don't compete, only against myself, but reading blogs like this help me to always try to do my best. Great stuff. Cheers.


----------



## Omen669

Flubs said:


> I really like reading these blogs. Sound thoughts and inspiring words and vids. I don't compete, only against myself, but reading blogs like this help me to always try to do my best. Great stuff. Cheers.


Where's your cardi gone?


----------



## 25434

Omen669 said:


> Where's your cardi gone?


Ummmmm....it was hot? .....cardi will be on again in a blink....I'm brave only once a blue moon......haha..


----------



## Verno

Flubs said:


> Ummmmm....it was hot? .....cardi will be on again in a blink....I'm brave only once a blue moon......haha..


Lovin the new avi flubs:drool:


----------



## Omen669

Flubs said:


> Ummmmm....it was hot? .....cardi will be on again in a blink....I'm brave only once a blue moon......haha..


Too hot for cardi's, put it on in October!

Shoulders and back looking good. Good work.


----------



## Omen669

Benchbum said:


> Jess's latest
> 
> The Aftermath and negative energy! - Strom Sports Nutrition


Have you talked your partner into joining yet mate?

She would be of great benefit to the female on here.


----------



## 25434

Omen669 said:


> Too hot for cardi's, put it on in October!
> 
> Shoulders and back looking good. Good work.


Thank you, and @Verno too. My shoulders are a bit bigger at the moment. I've been doing a dwell delt complex as a finisher I found on T Nation. I think it has made a difference. Anyhoooo....sorry for hijack of journal. Didn't mean to......cheers..


----------



## Omen669

Flubs said:


> Thank you, and @Verno too. My shoulders are a bit bigger at the moment. I've been doing a dwell delt complex as a finisher I found on T Nation. I think it has made a difference. Anyhoooo....sorry for hijack of journal. Didn't mean to......cheers..


It's working.

My new Avi I'm not happy with as I look fat, so I'm using it to motivate me to lose chub.

X2 on journal


----------



## MrsDoom

Looks great, looking forward to reading more!


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## Benchbum

haven't updated this in a while, but here are jess's latest.

Respect yourself so others can too.

http://www.sportsfuel.org/blogs/jesss-spot/44553345-all-about-the-numbers

http://www.sportsfuel.org/blogs/jesss-spot/42390849-britains-disabled-strongman-2015


----------

